# Nitric BFRC



## goldsilverpro (Feb 13, 2015)

https://news.yahoo.com/chemical-cloud-over-spanish-town-factory-accident-182424255.html


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow what a mess.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 13, 2015)

And I worry about the fumes that escape when I digest a couple of ounces of metal in a beaker covered with a watch glass...

Dave


----------



## GotTheBug (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow, and firefighters wearing masks like it helped.... I suppose we'll see a serious rise in respiratory ailments from that area very soon.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2015)

GotTheBug said:


> Wow, and firefighters wearing masks like it helped.... I suppose we'll see a serious rise in respiratory ailments from that area very soon.



My guess is the ones close to the action were wearing SCBA unit's as they usually do.


----------

